# Auction finds 😁



## David Hill (Oct 9, 2022)

Finally got a break , and I’d seen ads for an auction that had a chainsaw (Stihl of course) that caught my eye. Got there and it’s a small one MS170, older and pre “chip”, did a pull test… Yes! Compression good.
Got it for $100, had it looked at and got new carb, still $ ahead. Smaller than I like, but better to have….
Also picked a nice set of small turning chisels— big selection.
And… got a small collection of Coping saws.
Maybe I’ll get some shop time soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice snag. The stihl will be useful no matter the size.. 

I been eyeing some auctions but the kind I like, I don't have room to stash everything. They are auctioning building contents on 3 buildings. The full contents bid right now doesn't even hit 750.
Oh well, now I know what the contents of my shed is worth when I am gone. About 100 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2022)

Congrats! Great assortment of tools! A smaller chainsaw would be a very nice tool to have. Love my mid-size Stihl, but a small one would be exceedingly useful. Chuck


----------

